# 7.8 non diabetic



## MrsBoyle (Aug 8, 2010)

Just done Thomas's blood sugar as i was a bit worried with him wetting trough his nappy the past few nights. and they was on 7.8 he has had a digestive an hour ago. is this a good reading.


----------



## gewatts (Aug 8, 2010)

I am no expert. I think 4-7 mmols is normal range for a non-diabetic so it is a little above. I'm really not sure if this is ok for a non-diabetic after a biscuit. All I can say is keep an eye on it. Do more checks if you are worried. Hope it is ok x


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 8, 2010)

I cant offer any advice either sorry, just keep checking testing like you are and if your worried take him to your GPs.

Gem x


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 8, 2010)

Did them again before dinner and they was 4.6
Think im just panicking for nothing


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 8, 2010)

Your bound worry, just keep your eye on him and see how things go. Hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 9, 2010)

That's fine, don't worry.  Everyone automatically assumes that for a non diabetic levels are pretty much fixed, they aren't.  If you look at a graph of a non diabetic and plot the levels they graph would be up and down the same as a diabetic's would.   The rises and falls may be shorter but they are still there.  Normal is 3.5 to about 7.0 but you get the odd lower than that and you get the odd one higher than that.   

I got a 9.2 once and convinced myself I was a type 2 and that was it!   I had just eaten a huge family bag of chocolate raisins so I should have expected it.  I was back down to 4.6 the next morning.

The best time to test a non diabetic is 2 hours after eating to see if levels are back down remembering to wash those fingers !


----------

